# [gelöst] ebuild syntax

## flammenflitzer

Hallo

Ich wollte mir ein ebuild erstellen. 

kshutdown-2.0_alpha5.ebuild

```
>>> Unpacking source...

>>> Unpacking kshutdown-source-2.0alpha5.zip to /var/tmp/portage/kde-misc/kshutdown-2.0_alpha5/work

/var/tmp/portage/kde-misc/kshutdown-2.0_alpha5/temp/environment: line 2975: cd: /var/tmp/portage/kde-misc/kshutdown-2.0_alpha5/work/kshutdown-2.0_alpha5: Datei oder Verzeichnis nicht gefunden

sed: kann /var/tmp/portage/kde-misc/kshutdown-2.0_alpha5/work/kshutdown-2.0_alpha5/CMakeLists.txt nicht lesen: Datei oder Verzeichnis nicht gefunden

 *

 * ERROR: kde-misc/kshutdown-2.0_alpha5 failed.

 * Call stack:

 *               ebuild.sh, line   49:  Called src_unpack

 *             environment, line 2976:  Called die

 * The specific snippet of code:

 *       sed -i -e '/set(CMAKE_VERBOSE_MAKEFILE ON)/d' ${S}/CMakeLists.txt || die "Sed failed"

 *  The die message:

 *   Sed failed
```

Habe statt 

```

/var/tmp/portage/kde-misc/kshutdown-2.0_alpha5/work/kshutdown-2.0_alpha5
```

```

/var/tmp/portage/kde-misc/kshutdown-2.0_alpha5/work/kshutdown-2.0alpha5
```

Wie bekomme ich das hin. Der Fehler liegt m.E. in 

```
cd ${S}
```

```
# Copyright 1999-2008 Gentoo Foundation

# Distributed under the terms of the GNU General Public License v2

# $Header: flammenflitzer

EAPI="1"

NEED_KDE=":kde-4"

inherit kde4-base versionator

PREFIX=${KDEDIR}

MY_PN="kshutdown"

MY_P="kshutdown-source-2.0alpha5"

DESCRIPTION="KShutdown is an advanced shut down utility for KDE/Linux/Windows"

HOMEPAGE="http://kshutdown.sourceforge.net/"

SRC_URI="http://downloads.sourceforge.net/${MY_PN}/${MY_P}.zip"

KEYWORDS="~x86 ~amd64"

SLOT="kde-4"

LICENSE="GPL-2"

DEPEND=""

RDEPEND="${DEPEND}"

src_unpack() {

        kde4-base_src_unpack

        cd ${S}

        sed -i -e '/set(CMAKE_VERBOSE_MAKEFILE ON)/d' ${S}/CMakeLists.txt || die "Sed failed"

}

src_compile() {

        cmake-utils_src_configurein

#        cmake

        kde4-base_src_make

#         make

}

src_install() {

        kde4-base_src_install

}
```

Last edited by flammenflitzer on Mon May 19, 2008 5:13 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## gimpel

MY_PV="${PV/_/}"

S="${WORKDIR}/${PN}-${MY_PV}"

..sowas in der Art

----------

## flammenflitzer

```
# Copyright 1999-2008 Gentoo Foundation

# Distributed under the terms of the GNU General Public License v2

# $Header: flammenflitzer

EAPI="1"

NEED_KDE=":kde-4"

inherit kde4-base versionator

PREFIX=${KDEDIR}

MY_PN="kshutdown"

MY_P="kshutdown-source-2.0alpha5"

DESCRIPTION="KShutdown is an advanced shut down utility for KDE/Linux/Windows"

HOMEPAGE="http://kshutdown.sourceforge.net/"

SRC_URI="http://downloads.sourceforge.net/${MY_PN}/${MY_P}.zip"

KEYWORDS="~x86 ~amd64"

SLOT="kde-4"

LICENSE="GPL-2"

DEPEND=""

RDEPEND="${DEPEND}"

S="${WORKDIR}/kshutdown-2.0alpha5"

src_unpack() {

        kde4-base_src_unpack

         cd "${S}"

        sed -i -e '/set(CMAKE_VERBOSE_MAKEFILE ON)/d' ${S}/CMakeLists.txt || die "Sed failed"

}

src_compile() {

        cmake-utils_src_configurein

        kde4-base_src_make

}

src_install() {

        kde4-base_src_install

}
```

----------

